# Drivers Door. Faulty interior handle linkage.



## gijsbert (Jun 13, 2008)

Anybody out there knows how to remove the interior door trim on a 2008 Hymer as I need to get at the linkage? The fulcrum pin occasionally jumps out.This is subject to a Hymer Recall but it means a long journey for a simple job.
Regards gijsbert


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Handle*

Hi Gijsbert,

I have also received a letter from our Hymer dealer about this - please let me know how you get the panel off if you find out - as you say a long journey to fix it.

Did you also get a letter about the reserve gas bottle indication on the display panel - if you have that facility>??

Cheers

Hymie


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Our van is a year old and imported from Germany. The linkage 'popped' within the first 2 months. As you say it is a problem acknowledged by Hymer and they have a fix. At that time I was invited (by the dealer) to contact Peter Hambleton in order to arrange the fix under warranty but couldn't get up to Preston.

I decided to have a go myself pending the full fix from Hymer, and gained access to the 'works' via the internal handle / cover. If your van is like mine, you will have two plastic covers, one above each other, next to the internal handle. Each is held in place by 'star head' screws, all concealed by plastic plugs. 

You need to take away the larger - lower cover and you can do this by removing the 4 lower plugs (with a very fine screwdriver) and screws (2 pairs, both different size screw heads) and then, by gently prising up the top cover you will be able to completely remove the lower one.

The problem with my door was that the fulcrum was held in place by a cover plate, about 1" across, which clips over the mechanism from 12 o'clock to 6 o'clock. The cover plate can come unseated alowing the mechanism to 'pop' apart. It needs fixing firmly in place. I did this (as a temporary fix) using cable ties. Not ideal, but this arrangement has seen me through the year until I get back down to Bad Waldsee in October.

Hope this helps and sorry I can't make it as clear as a Haynes Manual. PM me if I can help further.


----------

